
Physicists Criticize Stephen Wolfram’s ‘Theory of Everything’ - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/physicists-criticize-stephen-wolframs-theory-of-everything/
======
forgot_again
>"I think the popular notion that physicists are all in search of the eureka
moment in which they will discover the theory of everything is an unfortunate
one,” says Katie Mack, a cosmologist at North Carolina State University. “We
do want to find better, more complete theories. But the way we go about that
is to test and refine our models, look for inconsistencies and incrementally
work our way toward better, more complete models.”

And yet Einstein did just that in developing General Relativity. Yes, his
theory produced made predictions which could be falsified, but GR still
represents a paradigm shift, the sort Katie Mack thinks of as "unfortunate".

I am not endorsing Wolfram's work at all. But the idea that science _has_ to
progress in a step by step, gradual, collaborative fashion is a naive and
historically ignorant view.

